# Y-Bone Removal How-To for Northern Pike (Jacks) Chain Pickeral



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Try frying any fish dipped in dry pizza dough mix like comes in the packets. Add an egg and water if you like a heavier batter. Cut fillet into 2" pieces and fry in 1/2" of oil. I use an electric stove set on 7 and fry till golden brown. 

Here is how to take the Y-Bones out of a Northern or Pickeral
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lB9hetEFG0


----------

